# For those looking for non public land to deer hunt....



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here is a cool idea from the ODNR. I registered, it would be cool to hunt private property with out the hassle of going door to door. Let us know if anyone gets picked. https://huntohiofarms.com/index.php


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

I sure hope this pilot program works and it is expanded to all counties. Looks like a great idea to me.


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

We need this in our neck of the woods!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

just signed me an they wife up,we'll see what happens.
the twisters


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I signed up minutes after it opened , I'm really going to be surprised if someone calls....but it would be an awesome opportunity!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i signed up at the beginning of the month... I HOPE a farmer contacts me but i definatly don't have my hopes way high. I wonder how many farmers actually know about it. Did the DNR and OFB go farm to farm in these areas? i would think so or did they just pick four counties to start and leave it for word of mouth?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

powerstrokin73 said:


> i signed up at the beginning of the month... I HOPE a farmer contacts me but i definatly don't have my hopes way high. I wonder how many farmers actually know about it. Did the DNR and OFB go farm to farm in these areas? i would think so or did they just pick four counties to start and leave it for word of mouth?


I think they are within those counties which are hardest hit by deer destruction to farm lands and they had some.....(some)......positive response from land owners in this region. The DNR has publically stated that it was met with great opposition from land owners with regards to the idea behind this program.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ErieAngler said:


> I signed up minutes after it opened , I'm really going to be surprised if someone calls....but it would be an awesome opportunity!


Me to......I am betting I will get called after all the gun seasons have closed. Then, farmer Jones will want me to come up and archery hunt late season to take out some doe. Yeah...........woohooo!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I like the idea, but I don't know how many farmers are willing to do it. My opinion is that the farmers that will let people hunt on there land probably already have people hunting that land. Maybe it will persuade some farmers that usually do not let hunters on their property.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

signed up the day that the website opened.............and i havent heard anything from the farmers and i am in Tuscarawas County which is "supposed" to have the highest number of participating farmers. I highly doubt that i will hear any thing back from it but i figured why not try it is FREE to sign up and takes about 5 minutes. As far as the one comment about farmer jones wanting you to shoot a doe ...........i know from what i was told and READ on the website that some of the farmers WILL be wanting people to take DOES ONLY while others want you to shoot ANY DEER that you see basically !!! If you sign up for this program you had better be willing to be a "meat hunter" which i personally am or not bother signing up for it !!! Like my grandpa used to say you cant eat the antlers anyways !!! With the number of hunters who have signed up (last i heard was over 1600 in less then 2 weeks) i doubt that many people will actually get a call to hunt anyways !!! Funny thing was i heard some of the hunters that signed up were from other COUNTRIES.............which i think is STUPID..........i think it should be for OHIO RESIDENTS only !!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I signed up the day it opened as well, but I don't know why. I'll be completely shocked if I ever hear from anybody. There will be several thousand people sign up and I doubt there will be more than a couple dozen landowners that actually utilize this program (call me a glass half empty on this one). If you own land and want deer killed it isn't hard to find anxious hunters - typically people they are already familiar with.

I did start obtaining my written permission slips for the season. Stopped and got one last week for a small spot and have to go see another farmer I've known for years but never hunted on. I am hoping to get permission on at least 2 places as my main spot the last few seasons looks like it is gone (divorce). It has left me scrambling so I am willing to take some chances and drive.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Hmmm. good link, thanks


----------



## Firemanjoe15 (Jun 9, 2008)

Good idea, but probably not enought interest from the farmers.


----------



## ilandem (Oct 17, 2008)

Sharp Charge said:


> Hmmm. good link, thanks


sharp charge im a controller at zob how bout u . Email some time we can share info. [email protected]


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

At least they did'nt charge five bucks for this lotto. Oops I probaly gave them an idea for next year.


----------

